
Google Go on App Engine - hanszeir
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/05/14/google_app_engine_and_go/
======
woogley
Interesting discussion from previous post:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2532809>

------
rmason
In the interest of correctness CFML(ColdFusion) also runs on the GAE in the
form of the open source Open Blue Dragon <http://www.openbluedragon.org/> More
details specifically about the GAE here:
[http://wiki.openbluedragon.org/wiki/index.php/GoogleAppEngin...](http://wiki.openbluedragon.org/wiki/index.php/GoogleAppEngine:Datastore)

They recently added a nice installer that lets you choose whether to deploy to
a conventional server of the GAE.

~~~
uriel
Why would anyone want to run CF on GAE? Other than masochism I can't imagine
any other reason.

In any case, why is this news? Isn't CF this days just a messed up syntax for
already messed up Java stuff?

